# Uber Comfort



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Did this hit your market?

https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/9/2...om-quiet-mode-temperature-air-conditioning-ac


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Yes. It's an option in the passenger app here in SLC. But I don't see it in the list of options in the drivers app. I still only get UberX and Select. I qualify for comfort but it's not there.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes. As Losiglow mentioned, it's in SLC. I've actually had good luck with it.

I haven't paid attention, or seen, something saying "quite" or "AC" on the request. Guess I'll have to look closer next time I see one. Which I don't mind either. I just roll with whatever the PAX is doing.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Yes. As Losiglow mentioned, it's in SLC. I've actually had good luck with it.
> 
> I haven't paid attention, or seen, something saying "quite" or "AC" on the request. Guess I'll have to look closer next time I see one. Which I don't mind either. I just roll with whatever the PAX is doing.


What vehicle do you drive? Did the option just show up one day?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Yes. It's an option in the passenger app here in SLC. But I don't see it in the list of options in the drivers app. I still only get UberX and Select. I qualify for comfort but it's not there.


Those are the only two options you're going to see. Comfort rides are incorporated into X rides. If you run select only you will not receive Comfort rides.
We've had Comfort rides here in Phoenix since the beginning of May. I too am qualified for select. Personally I like Comfort rides. It pays better than x rides. If I had to depend on select rides I'd starve to death.



Daisey77 said:


> Did this hit your market?
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/9/2...om-quiet-mode-temperature-air-conditioning-ac


Uber Comfort just got more comfortable for the rider. As usual here in Phoenix I just noticed they cut the rates for the comfort rides.
We were receiving $0.75 a mile plus $0.15 a minute.
New Comfort rates are now 66 cents a mile plus $0.19 a minute.
Comfort wait time outside of the airport is extended to 10 minutes.
Before there was no long pickup fee for Comfort rides. Now you receive a long pickup fee on a comfort ride.
Cancellation rate is higher, slightly at $4.60.
So now the Pax can request the temperature, and also indicate quiet mode.
Make sure you have plenty of Grey Poupon if you're going to accept the Comfort ride.?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I see. I want to say that I've seen "comfort" when accepting a few trips. But I haven't paid attention. I'll have to keep an eye out.

I contacted Uber and received the following answer:
_____________

Hi Ryan,

Uber Comfort is currently part of a very small test we're running in select cities for a limited time.

During the test, some partners who have UberX selected in their trip type filter may receive an occasional Uber Comfort trip request.

The per mile and minute rates for Uber Comfort trips will be slightly higher than UberX during this test. You can view your city's rates on the fares portal here.

If you have other concerns, please let us know. We will be more than willing to help. Thank you so much for your patience while we work on this for you.
*Sent by Rachel on Tuesday, July 9, 2019 at 3:31:52 PM*


----------



## ZacAttac (Jun 7, 2019)

it's in boston


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

:roflmao:


Daisey77 said:


> Did this hit your market?
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/9/2...om-quiet-mode-temperature-air-conditioning-ac


This is too funny!

I want my ride at 68 degrees fahrenheit, play Classic Country music, and keep your yapper shut.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I want it 88 F, Megadeth cranked up ALL THE WAY and want to have a conversation about politics at the same time.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

It’s arrived in the SAT territory.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

At these rates "comfort" should mean we let them in the car in the first place, instead of tying them to the roof of the car!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Yes. It's an option in the passenger app here in SLC. But I don't see it in the list of options in the drivers app. I still only get UberX and Select. I qualify for comfort but it's not there.


You have to ask for it.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> You have to ask for it.


1. Vehicle qualifies
2. driver rating 4.85 or higher
3. acceptance rate 85% or higher
4. Cancellation rate 4% or lower

You will start to receive comfort rides. You do not have to ask for it.
It's Incorporated into Uber X rides in your driver app.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

losiglow said:


> What vehicle do you drive? Did the option just show up one day?


Yes, just popped up one morning. Was up early one Saturday or Sunday running airport. Was downtown. The 1st time I saw it I didn't really pay attention as I just hit the accept. Then was like, wait, what was that? Had another come through a short time later and then went and looked at the area pay schedule. If I remember, it's a tad more $ than XL.

My XL vehicle is a Dodge Grand Caravan. Don't always drive that car, as there are not always enough XL/Comfort to cover the added gas. But weekend mornings is a good time to drive it, or during the week when I think the airport will be busy in the evening. I get annoyed driving it at bar closing. People always jacking up the auto doors.


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> 1. Vehicle qualifies
> 2. driver rating 4.85 or higher
> 3. acceptance rate 85% or higher
> 4. Cancellation rate 4% or lower


In Honolulu it's vehicle qualifies, 4.85 or higher, and 250 completed trips. No mention of cancellation or acceptance


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

In phoenix its a able body willing to crank the air conditioning and know our role and shut our hole! YEEE HAWWW


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I haven't had a Comfort in a week or two, didn't drive much last week. But the last Comfort I had came in at:

$0.855/mile and $0.225/min. I made $69 off that ride with a $15.99 tip. Rider price was $79.96 (not including the tip).

XL:
$0.745/mile and $0.2448/min

So Comfort, for now, more profitable..... and.... I take that back. Just got notice that rates are changing today on Comfort:


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

My market:

Comfort: $.7272 mile, $.3528 min, minimum fare $5.46
X: $.704 mile, $.0288 min, minimum fare $4.00
XL: $1.65 mile, $.3096 min and $4.32 min fare

2 cents a mile and 7 cents a min more for comfort, whoo hoooo, will probably kill my XL pings.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I haven't had a Comfort in a week or two, didn't drive much last week. But the last Comfort I had came in at:
> 
> $0.855/mile and $0.225/min. I made $69 off that ride with a $15.99 tip. Rider price was $79.96 (not including the tip).
> 
> ...


 You know what they say, whatever goes up must come down ??


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> I haven't had a Comfort in a week or two, didn't drive much last week. But the last Comfort I had came in at:
> 
> $0.855/mile and $0.225/min. I made $69 off that ride with a $15.99 tip. Rider price was $79.96 (not including the tip).
> 
> ...


LOL, they gave you a taste


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

So on long pickups it shows threshold of 11 minutes. I take it that means after the 11th minute you then start getting $$$ for the long pickup?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I guess. I have no idea how this is going to work at 2am on a Saterday night.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> So on long pickups it shows threshold of 11 minutes. I take it that means after the 11th minute you then start getting $$$ for the long pickup?


Careful. You do a long pickup, and it's for a minimum fare ride, you only will get the long pickup fee up to what the minimum fare is.

In other words, if the minimum fare is a $3 ride and the long pickup fee is $2.50 cents, you will get $3 (for some reason I get $3.01). It is not $3.00 plus $2.50 = $5.50. You will only get the long pickup fee if the ride equals more than the minimum ride fee.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> LOL, they gave you a taste


 Yea no kidding. Still better than X, especially on short min fare rides coming in at $7. To bad downtown to airport is already clocking around $7-9. So not much benefit there other than little more money.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Did this hit your market?
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/9/2...om-quiet-mode-temperature-air-conditioning-ac


I do all this shit for free now anyway so whats the ****ing difference?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Careful. You do a long pickup, and it's for a minimum fare ride, you only will get the long pickup fee up to what the minimum fare is.
> 
> In other words, if the minimum fare is a $3 ride and the long pickup fee is $2.50 cents, you will get $3 (for some reason I get $3.01). It is not $3.00 plus $2.50 = $5.50. You will only get the long pickup fee if the ride equals more than the minimum ride fee.


Good point! Gotta keep an eye on the situation and location.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Careful. You do a long pickup, and it's for a minimum fare ride, you only will get the long pickup fee up to what the minimum fare is.
> 
> In other words, if the minimum fare is a $3 ride and the long pickup fee is $2.50 cents, you will get $3 (for some reason I get $3.01). It is not $3.00 plus $2.50 = $5.50. You will only get the long pickup fee if the ride equals more than the minimum ride fee.


Here you don't get there minimum fare supplement. For example, my minimum fare for Uber X is $4. If the ride itself really only comes out to $2.50, they typically add $1.50 as a minimum fare supplement. If I have $2 in a long pickup see, they add that to the actual fare of $2.50 for a total of $4.50 and won't pay any minimum fare supplement since that total equals more than $4. They don't pay out $2.50 plus the $1.50 plus the $2 for a total of $6.


----------



## Josem3 (Apr 26, 2017)

I hear the vehicle has to be NEW to qualify for COMFORT!


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Did this hit your market?
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/9/2...om-quiet-mode-temperature-air-conditioning-ac


Only comfort option is Southern Comfort and its on their tab. **** the pax comfort. They should be grateful for a safe, cheaper than taxi ride.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

To meet my rideshare expectations, Uber Comfort would only need guarantee that the car’s floor didn’t require me to paddle like a Flintstone-mobile.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Got the message last night that I was eligible. When I look on rider app, I do not show up when I select comfort. Any idea why?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Got the message last night that I was eligible. When I look on rider app, I do not show up when I select comfort. Any idea why?


Are there cars actually showing up as comfort? Are you showing up as X?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Are there cars actually showing up as comfort? Are you showing up as X?


Yes I could only see 1-2 cars for comfort, I show up with the other 7 for X.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Yes I could only see 1-2 cars for comfort, I show up with the other 7 for X.


See if there's an app update for you. If not you might want to call support. Have fun with that one??


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> See if there's an app update for you. If not you might want to call support. Have fun with that one??


Hahaha, calling support requires a whole work day. I updated both apps last night.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

So, older Lux/Select cars don't make the cut for comfort. This makes sense.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Mazda3 said:


> So, older Lux/Select cars don't make the cut for comfort. This makes sense.


I agree, some people don't want to ride in cars that are 10 years old, some want a new car.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> I agree, some people don't' want to ride in cars that are 10 years old, some want a new car.


And for .60 cents a mile? Dammit they deserve it!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> And for .60 cents a mile? Dammit they deserve it!


LOL, my market it jumps from $.70 to a whopping $.72


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Did this hit your market?
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/9/2...om-quiet-mode-temperature-air-conditioning-ac


 Word has it this new comfort feature is a way to screw over XL drivers, not sure if comfort is available in Denver yet ?


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Yes, just popped up one morning. Was up early one Saturday or Sunday running airport. Was downtown. The 1st time I saw it I didn't really pay attention as I just hit the accept. Then was like, wait, what was that? Had another come through a short time later and then went and looked at the area pay schedule. If I remember, it's a tad more $ than XL.
> 
> My XL vehicle is a Dodge Grand Caravan. Don't always drive that car, as there are not always enough XL/Comfort to cover the added gas. But weekend mornings is a good time to drive it, or during the week when I think the airport will be busy in the evening. I get annoyed driving it at bar closing. People always jacking up the auto doors.


I have dodge caravan with automatic doors and drive the bar crowd often.. the key is to have Yourself in charge of the doors.. open the door before pax tries to and when you get to destination.. so pax aren't tugging on it.. treat the drunks like 2 year olds.. gotta operate the buttons for them.i also have a sticker on the outside saying automatic door ( for non- drunk pax to hopefully read).



Josem3 said:


> I hear the vehicle has to be NEW to qualify for COMFORT!


Newish.. Think not older than 3 years old but don't quote me on that.. I have a 2017 Dodge Caravan.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

warrior lady said:


> I have dodge caravan with automatic doors and drive the bar crowd often.. the key is to have Yourself in charge of the doors.. open the door before pax tries to and when you get to destination.. so pax aren't tugging on it.. treat the drunks like 2 year olds.. gotta operate the buttons for them.i also have a sticker on the outside saying automatic door ( for non- drunk pax to hopefully read).


Pretty much what I do. But you always have that 1 impatient PAX that always has to jack it up LOL.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

warrior lady said:


> I have dodge caravan with automatic doors and drive the bar crowd often.. the key is to have Yourself in charge of the doors.. open the door before pax tries to and when you get to destination.. so pax aren't tugging on it.. treat the drunks like 2 year olds.. gotta operate the buttons for them.i also have a sticker on the outside saying automatic door ( for non- drunk pax to hopefully read).
> 
> 
> Newish.. Think not older than 3 years old but don't quote me on that.. I have a 2017 Dodge Caravan.


Looks like 5yrs


----------



## Jimnmel (May 25, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> Word has it this new comfort feature is a way to screw over XL drivers, not sure if comfort is available in Denver yet ?


i have news for you, it is going to screw over XL drivers, but it will also screw over SELECT drivers because now people can order a nicer car for much less. It will also end up screwing the X drivers now that they are lowering the COMFORT rates because if it comes in close enough to X rates, then of course people are going to opt to pay a small amount more for a newer, bigger car. If they keep this up at this rate, eventually every call will be a COMFORT call and regular X drivers will have to buy newer cars to survive, while SELECT drivers will have to start driving on the X platform to get any calls.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Jimnmel said:


> i have news for you, it is going to screw over XL drivers, but it will also screw over SELECT drivers because now people can order a nicer car for much less. It will also end up screwing the X drivers now that they are lowering the COMFORT rates because if it comes in close enough to X rates, then of course people are going to opt to pay a small amount more for a newer, bigger car. If they keep this up at this rate, eventually every call will be a COMFORT call and regular X drivers will have to buy newer cars to survive, while SELECT drivers will have to start driving on the X platform to get any calls.


 I do select rides for Uber as well as X rides. In my market select rides are practically nonexistent. Over 95% of my rides are usually X rides. If I had to depend on select rides I'd Starve to death.
Since the beginning of May I've asked every single comfort pax why they chose it. The answer I hear the most is they don't want to ride in a small foreign car.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimnmel said:


> i have news for you, it is going to screw over XL drivers, but it will also screw over SELECT drivers because now people can order a nicer car for much less. It will also end up screwing the X drivers now that they are lowering the COMFORT rates because if it comes in close enough to X rates, then of course people are going to opt to pay a small amount more for a newer, bigger car. If they keep this up at this rate, eventually every call will be a COMFORT call and regular X drivers will have to buy newer cars to survive, while SELECT drivers will have to start driving on the X platform to get any calls.


I think this is their way of conforming to what's coming down the pipeline for Lyft. They implemented all vehicles must be newer than 5 years of age somewhere in Texas. So I think this is Uber's way of starting their conversion. Since you know, they have to have the same policies.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I think this is their way of conforming to what's coming down the pipeline for Lyft. They implemented all vehicles must be newer than 5 years of age somewhere in Texas. So I think this is Uber's way of starting their conversion. Since you know, they have to have the same policies.


5 years? That is way too shallow a limit. It should be 10 years.. from year 2020.. body styles of most economical cars had major upgrades aesthetically and safety-wise at the 2010 mark and mid size sedans grew substantially from that point. 5 years just sounds too unreasonable


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> 5 years? That is way too shallow a limit. It should be 10 years.. from year 2020.. body styles of most economical cars had major upgrades aesthetically and safety-wise at the 2010 mark and mid size sedans grew substantially from that point. 5 years just sounds too unreasonable


I absolutely agree. I think 15 years is too much and I feel 5 years is ridiculous. Especially with our pay rates. 10 years seems reasonable


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The increased pay on SOME trips doesn't seem enough to justify driving a new car for UberX. Just saying.

I'll stick with my 2013 Elantra.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> Word has it this new comfort feature is a way to screw over XL drivers -


In my territory, approximately 50% of my XL pings are from one or two people looking for a larger ride with the chance of a nicer vehicle. People going to weddings, two couples going to a wine and music festival, a couple that wants to sit in a ride and not have to touch each other. These are usually profitable rides and the pax always seem to be the tipping sort.

Now, with this Comfort, they get all the benefits of my XL ride with a cheaper fare and less payout to me.

So yes, all I see is XL drivers getting escrewed.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Jimnmel said:


> i have news for you, it is going to screw over XL drivers, but it will also screw over SELECT drivers because now people can order a nicer car for much less. It will also end up screwing the X drivers now that they are lowering the COMFORT rates because if it comes in close enough to X rates, then of course people are going to opt to pay a small amount more for a newer, bigger car. If they keep this up at this rate, eventually every call will be a COMFORT call and regular X drivers will have to buy newer cars to survive, while SELECT drivers will have to start driving on the X platform to get any calls.


Yup, gotta get rid of those ragged Camery's that are falling apart.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I absolutely agree. I think 15 years is too much and I feel 5 years is ridiculous. Especially with our pay rates. 10 years seems reasonable


I would hope that people would catch the drift and move on if that were the case, than shovel themselves into debt to get a car within 5 years just because that's what Lyft/U wants .. Terrible


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Question: if Comfort pings demand we provide comfort, can we do whatever we want for non-Comport pings?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MHR said:


> In my territory, approximately 50% of my XL pings are from one or two people looking for a larger ride with the chance of a nicer vehicle. People going to weddings, two couples going to a wine and music festival, a couple that wants to sit in a ride and not have to touch each other. These are usually profitable rides and the pax always seem to be the tipping sort.
> 
> Now, with this Comfort, they get all the benefits of my XL ride with a cheaper fare and less payout to me.
> 
> So yes, all I see is XL drivers getting escrewed.


Just don't turn on x. I don't run X unless it's for a possible rematch at the airport.


MadTownUberD said:


> Question: if Comfort pings demand we provide comfort, can we do whatever we want for non-Comport pings?


 no there's still a terms of service we must follow and don't forget those Community guidelines? I guess technically we wouldn't have to accommodate anything that Comfort specifically accommodates??


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Perhaps Ubers knew way of getting drivers to have larger and newer cars......... instead of a 10 yr old $5k Prius!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber Comfort sounds like such a deal! 

For an additional 71 cents base fare + 59 cents booking fee + 22 cents per mile + 14 cents per minute I can upgrade my ride from a Nissan Altima to a Kia Soul...


----------



## Somalipirate (Apr 4, 2017)

eligible vehicles

Acura
MDX – 2014
Acura
RDX – 2014
Acura
RLX – 2014
Acura
TLX – 2014
Acura
ZDX – 2014
Audi
A6 – 2014
Audi
A7 – 2014
Audi
A8 – 2014
Audi
A8 L – 2014
Audi
Q5 – 2014
Audi
Q7 – 2014
Audi
S7 – 2014
Audi
S8 – 2014
Audi
SQ5 – 2014
Bentley
Flying Spur – 2014
BMW
5-series – 2014
BMW
5-Series 530e – 2014
BMW
5-series Gran Turismo – 2014
BMW
7-series – 2014
BMW
ActiveHybrid 5 – 2014
BMW
ActiveHybrid 7 – 2014
BMW
Alpina B7 – 2014
BMW
M5 – 2014
BMW
X1 – 2014
BMW
X2 – 2014
BMW
X3 – 2014
BMW
X4 – 2014
BMW
X5 – 2014
BMW
X6 – 2014
Buick
Enclave – 2014
Buick
LaCrosse – 2014
Buick
Regal – 2014
Cadillac
CT6 – 2014
Cadillac
CTS – 2014
Cadillac
DTS – 2014
Cadillac
Escalade – 2014
Cadillac
Escalade ESV – 2014
Cadillac
Escalade EXT – 2014
Cadillac
SRX – 2014
Cadillac
STS – 2014
Cadillac
XT5 – 2014
Cadillac
XTS – 2014
Chevrolet
Equinox – 2016
Chevrolet
Impala – 2016
Chevrolet
Suburban – 2014
Chevrolet
Tahoe – 2014
Chevrolet
Trailblazer – 2016
Chevrolet
Traverse – 2016
Chrysler
300 – 2014
Chrysler
Aspen – 2014
Chrysler
Pacifica – 2017
Chrysler
Town and Country – 2014
Dodge
Caravan – 2017
Dodge
Durango – 2016
Dodge
Grand Caravan – 2017
Ford
Edge – 2016
Ford
Escape – 2017
Ford
Excursion – 2016
Ford
Expedition – 2014
Ford
Explorer – 2016
Ford
F-150 – 2016
Ford
Flex – 2016
Genesis
G70 – 2016
Genesis
G80 – 2016
Genesis
G90 – 2016
GMC
Acadia – 2016
GMC
Acadia Denali – 2016
GMC
Envoy – 2016
GMC
Suburban – 2014
GMC
Terrain – 2016
GMC
Yukon – 2014
GMC
Yukon Denali – 2014
GMC
Yukon XL – 2014
GMC
Yukon XL Denali – 2014
Honda
Accord – 2016
Honda
CR-V – 2017
Honda
Odyssey – 2017
Honda
Pilot – 2016
Hyundai
Equus – 2016
Hyundai
Genesis – 2016
Hyundai
Santa Fe – 2016
Hyundai
Santa Fe Sport – 2016
Hyundai
Tucson – 2016
Hyundai
Veracruz – 2016
Infiniti
JX – 2014
Infiniti
Q60 – 2014
Infiniti
Q70 – 2014
Infiniti
QX50 – 2014
Infiniti
QX56 – 2014
Infiniti
QX60 – 2014
Infiniti
QX70 – 2014
Infiniti
QX80 – 2014
Jaguar
XF – 2014
Jaguar
XJ – 2014
Jaguar
XJR – 2014
Jeep
Cherokee – 2016
Jeep
Commander – 2016
Jeep
Compass – 2016
Jeep
Grand Cherokee – 2016
Jeep
Wrangler – 2016
Kia
Borrego – 2016
Kia
Sorento – 2016
Kia
Soul – 2017
Land Rover
Discovery – 2014
Land Rover
LR3 – 2014
Land Rover
LR4 – 2014
Land Rover
Range Rover – 2014
Land Rover
Range Rover Sport – 2014
Lexus
ES – 2014
Lexus
GS – 2014
Lexus
GX – 2014
Lexus
LS – 2014
Lexus
LX – 2014
Lexus
NX – 2014
Lexus
RX – 2014
Lincoln
Aviator – 2014
Lincoln
Continental – 2014
Lincoln
MKC – 2014
Lincoln
MKS – 2014
Lincoln
MKT – 2014
Lincoln
MKX – 2014
Lincoln
MKZ – 2014
Lincoln
Navigator – 2014
Lincoln
Town Car – 2014
Mazda
CX-7 – 2016
Mazda
CX-9 – 2016
Mazda
MAZDA5 – 2016
Mercedes-Benz
GLC-Class – 2014
Mercedes-Benz
ML Class – 2014
Mercedes-Benz
R-Class – 2014
Mercedes-Benz
E-Class – 2014
Mercedes-Benz
G-Class – 2014
Mercedes-Benz
GL-Class – 2014
Mercedes-Benz
GLA-Class – 2014
Mercedes-Benz
GLE-Class – 2014
Mercedes-Benz
GLK-Class – 2014
Mercedes-Benz
GLS-Class – 2014
Mercedes-Benz
M-Class – 2014
Mercedes-Benz
Metris – 2014
Mercedes-Benz
S-Class – 2014
Mitsubishi
Montero – 2016
Mitsubishi
Outlander – 2016
Mitsubishi
Outlander Sport – 2016
Nissan
Armada – 2016
Nissan
Murano – 2016
Nissan
Pathfinder – 2016
Nissan
Quest – 2017
Nissan
Rogue – 2017
Porsche
Cayenne – 2014
Subaru
Ascent – 2016
Subaru
Forrester – 2017
Subaru
Legacy – 2016
Subaru
Outback – 2016
Tesla
Model 3 – 2014
Tesla
Model S – 2014
Tesla
Model X – 2014
Toyota
4Runner – 2016
Toyota
Camry – 2016
Toyota
Highlander – 2016
Toyota
Land Cruiser – 2016
Toyota
RAV4 – 2017
Toyota
Sequoia – 2016
Toyota
Sienna – 2017
Volkswagen
Atlas – 2014
Volkswagen
Tiguan – 2014
Volkswagen
Touareg – 2014
Volvo
S90 – 2014
Volvo
XC40 – 2014
Volvo
XC60 – 2014
Volvo
XC90 – 2014


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

MHR said:


> So yes, all I see is XL drivers getting escrewed.


Yep, XL/Select drivers losing out on this big time.

In my market for XL, it's a dollar a mile less, plus it's less on time.

It's even worse for Select.

And in both cases, the market is way over saturated already.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

What I want to know is, how does my vehicle qualify for select and XL but not comfort? What sense does that make?


----------



## Jimnmel (May 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> What I want to know is, how does my vehicle qualify for select and XL but not comfort? What sense does that make?


It probably does qualify for COMFORT, but there is no separate COMFORT platform like there are for XL and SELECT. It is just mixed in with X and POOL rides. I tried it the other day, because I wasn't sure. I turned on my X platform (which I hardly ever do) and literally received and declined dozens of X and Poo calls before a COMFORT call finally came across. I was tempted to accept it but it was a 17 minute pickup - no thanks! That little experiment caused my acceptance rating to drop like a rock, lol! Anyway, I will never drive COMFORT rides because I would have to decline too many X and POO rides before getting one. Also, I don't want people thinking they can get a Benz while just paying for COMFORT. I will only accept SELECT rides even if the calls are reduced significantly.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> What I want to know is, how does my vehicle qualify for select and XL but not comfort? What sense does that make?


Age maybe?

What year is it?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

KenLV said:


> Age maybe?
> 
> What year is it?


2015 but SELECT should be more picky I would think?


----------

